# Roundup and my wood pile



## kwikrp (Aug 22, 2012)

got some vines growing over my wood stacks hsve removed them by hand several times was wondering if I could spray with a herbicide like round up and burn the same wood this winter with no ill health effects or negative effects to the stove or stainless chimney ???


----------



## Nixon (Aug 22, 2012)

You'll not likely get any ill effects . But, if you are concerned dose up a couple of buckets full of water with dissolved rock salt . Works fairly well? Just pour it around the perimeter of the stack .


----------



## red oak (Aug 22, 2012)

Boiling water works for some weeds also.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 23, 2012)

I spary roundup around the pallets to keep the weeds down. Never sprayed the wood though. 
Read the MSDS on roundup, or email the company. They should have some info on burning it.
I believe it's a heavier than water hormone absorbed by plants & goes down to the roots,  & kills the roots of plants.


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd cut the vines then spray the stubs sticking out of the ground so you don't have to get much Roundup on the wood. Burning salty wood can harm your chimney so I don't recomment the salty water trick.


----------



## Adkjake (Aug 23, 2012)

After cutting the vines back, try a dose of full strength white vinegar on the stubs. May take a couple of treatmens.  Can't imagine even if you get vinegar on the wood that it would be harmful to burn


----------



## ScotO (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with wood duck .......definitely don't want to get any of that salty stuff on your wood.  That is hard on your stove and pipe.  Spray around you stack, but not ON your stack and you'll be fine.  Cut the vines down to the stub and soak the stub with roundup.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 23, 2012)

Of course it won't harm anything. Absolutely nothing to worry about. Spray roundup, or buy the cheaper generic, liberally on and around the stacks to kill vegetation and allow air to circulate. You can use roundup in your garden for crying out loud.

I buy the 41% generic in the 2.5 gallon jugs at the feed store.


----------



## basod (Aug 23, 2012)

The only thing Roundup has over the generic glyphosate is citric acid(and a higher price tag) - which turns leaves yellow and makes you think it works better.


----------



## onetracker (Aug 23, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> I'd cut the vines then spray the stubs sticking out of the ground so you don't have to get much Roundup on the wood. Burning salty wood can harm your chimney so I don't recomment the salty water trick.


 
nixon said around the stacks, not on them


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 23, 2012)

I probably wouldn't do a thing until winter. Then cut the vine after it dies off. Then as it grows back it is a simple task to nip it off now and then and this way you don't have to use chemicals.


----------

